# Who are your Super Smash Bros mains?



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

What characters do you like to play as(main) in the Super Smash Bros. Series?

When it come to Smash 4, I've organized my mains in to groups I've named tiers. Three groups of three characters listed form the fighter I'm best with to a fighter I'm still rough around the edges with.

Top Tier: Yoshi, Pikachu, King DDD

Mid Tier: Peach, Ness, Pit

Low Tier: Jigglypuff, Bowser, Kirby

In brawl, I was pretty good with Toon Link, Kirby, Ness, Lucas, and Pikachu. And in Melee, I enjoyed using Pichu and Kirby. I've only played Smash 64 once or twice in my life, so I don't have any mains in that game.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Fox is my #1 . Fox has always been my #1 . Fox is #1 .


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Smash 4:
Shulk, Daraen

Melee:
Link

Smash 64:
Link


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Melee: Marth, Roy, Zelda

Brawl: Marth, Ike, Falco, Lucas, Dedede

4: Marth, (shirtless!)Shulk, Mega Man, Dedede, Ness, soon to be Lucas when he makes his glorious return


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've only played the early versions of the game on Gamecube but I usually played as Link


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Mah boi Link. Mah ******.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

In the 3DS/Wii U version, my top mains are:
Mario, Shulk, Robin, R.O.B, Yoshi.

"Middle" mains:
Ike, Pikachu, Kirby, Bowser, Little Mac, ZSS, Samus, Toon Link, Dedede, Duck Hunt, Greninja, Pit/Dark Pit.

And some other characters I sometimes use, but am trying to improve with:
Ness, Marth/Lucina, Bowser Jr, Luigi, Fox.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Samus. Then Lucina.

I suck.


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

Ganondorf.

No Slammin' the Ganon.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

#1 is pikachu, then falco, then pit

middle (for fun):
villager, pac man, kirby, peach, rosaline & luna, ice climbers

lower (never will play):
ganon, mario (even though he is pretty strong...),bowser


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I started off with Villager in SSB4 but now I'm pretty much strictly playing Ganon.

dat boot


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

To22 said:


> Fox is my #1 . Fox has always been my #1 . Fox is #1 .


This came to mind when I saw your post lol.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Pikachu, when I play that game I just troll with down B.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

On gamecube I used to play Marth like crazy. I've only played the latest version at a friends, I stick to DK/Ike.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> This came to mind when I saw your post lol.


Me too, I was tempted to put that pic in my original post. It's so real, so wise :lol


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet (Mar 2, 2015)

kirby & pikachu

then Bowser jr. and Duck Hunt dog

I suck at fighters, lol, I wish I could pick one series and just get good at it


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Ever since the original Nintendo 64 Super Smash Bros., Fox has been my favorite. Other characters I liked to play as are Ice Climbers, Luigi, Jigglypuff, Mr. Game & Watch. I'm not that great at the games, though.


----------



## Shybug (Apr 16, 2015)

I usually play with villager he's my favorite. Sometimes I like king dedede


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

sanic deh hegehag. in b4 the h8trz


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

ShatteredGlass said:


> sanic deh hegehag. in b4 the h8trz


gotta go fast

I actually enjoy using Little Mac as a second main.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Falco


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wylini said:


> gotta go fast











( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

has anyone else bought the mewtwo dlc?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

uziq said:


> has anyone else bought the mewtwo dlc?


I was able to get Mewtwo for free, I have both the 3DS and Wii U versions of Smash 4. Mewtwo is super fun to play as, I'm considering adding him to my mains list. He's really strong, but he's really frail too. He's a glass cannon basically.


----------



## UnderdogWins (Apr 9, 2015)

Kirby
Samus
ZeroSuit Samus
Sheik


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Charizard
Bowser
Ganondorf
Game and Watch


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Kirby. I used to go online in Brawl and people woudn't even fight so I just started attacking random people, and people would team up on me. It was definitely good practice though. 3 vs 1. 

I am very good at kirbyciding other players. I can easily kirbycide inexperienced players and some decent players and get points from that. 

Unfortunately my Wii broke down 2 years ago so I havn't been playing brawl lately.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

I used to play Roy on the Gamecube version and spam the C stick like a noob. On the new version I like Charizard, dat dude is a winner.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

For Smash4 I'd have to say they are Lucina, Captain Falcon, and Lucario. Been trying to get better with Ganondorf and Shulk, but haven't got to it recently.


----------



## TangoTiger (Jul 12, 2012)

Young Link and Fox.


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Kirby :3


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Ryu is so fun. So many combo possibilities with his tap moves. Only problem I have with him right now is actually getting the KO.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Jigglypuff for its aerial superiority and cuddleability. That feeling when you land a rest, doe.


----------



## tanukistyle65 (Jul 19, 2015)

Mario ^0^


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

The kirbinator, Linky wink and pika pi.


----------



## cuttingboard (May 29, 2015)

pikachu, ALWAYS!!


----------



## Failure by Design (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm best with ness or link.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Jigglypuff obviously. She's so adorable. I just want to hug it.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Sheik is so amazing -- I think I use her the most.

Pikachu is pretty easy to control too. I sometimes do the switch er roo and go with Link sometimes.

I like playing with other non pro players since I usually get pwned with experienced ones. ^^

Darn, I really wish someone would bring a Wii into my dorm.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I've only started playing this game with my nephew. It's a little overwhelming and confusing for new players.


----------

